# Caad9 frame seatpost/seat clamp size?



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

does anyone know what the seatpost size and the seatpost clamp size is a on a caad9 frame? I need both and want to figure it out before I order it.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Hopefully this thread is the right answer:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79204&highlight=seatpost+diameter+caad9


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

so the seatpost is 27.2 and the clamp is a 32mm?


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Not sure on the clamp, but I know for sure the seatpost is 27.2. Just put a new Thomson on there a couple weeks ago.


----------

